# Java Versionen im Browser



## Mag1c (19. Jan 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe Java 5 installiert um ein Applet damit zu testen brauche parallel dazu aber noch
die alten Java Versionen. Früher konnte man im Control-Panel von Java einstellen,
welche Java-Version vom Browser verwendet werden soll.
Mit dem neuen Java 5 geht das leider nicht mehr. Hat jemand dafür eine Lösung ?
Das wäre wirklich toll, denn ein ständiges (De-)Installieren ist nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend 

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jan 2006)

Mit welchem Browser willst du welche alte VM testen?


----------



## Mag1c (19. Jan 2006)

Hi,

ach ja, sorry, mit dem IE6 soll das laufen (1.4.2 und 1.5.0 alias Java 5).
Soll eben irgendwie umschaltbar sein.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jan 2006)

Zum Testen kannst du jeweils den AppletViewer der entsprechenden JRE-Version benutzen.
Aufruf: appletviewer dokument.html

Wenn du mit Klassen bis Java 1.1 auskommst, kannst du die auch bis Java 1.4.2 noch 1.1 konform kompilieren (-target 1.1). Dann kannst du zum Testen im IE in den Internet Optionen die MS-VM und die Sun-VM wechseln.


----------



## Mag1c (19. Jan 2006)

Hi,

das mit dem AppletViewer wäre noch eine Idee, danke für den Tipp, daran hab ich garnicht gedacht.

Die andere Option fällt aus, da derzeit produktiv 1.4.2 verwendet wird und ein Umstieg auf 1.5 geplant ist.

Danke und Gruß
Mag1c


----------

